# Security



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I've been a security officer, in every type of business possible over the past 5 years. from hotels, to a shipyard, to the port, to low income, to random businesses that needed security for a few days.

I'm currently on standby only for the rest of the month with my current company, so I'm reaching out to our PFF members.

if your a business owner / manager need security for a few days, I could def come work for you for a few days, or if your thinking about hiring contract security, I can help you out with what you really want them to do.

also, if anyone, home or business wants me to come out and show you things, anything from low to high budget you can do to secure your business better, I'll be glad to come out. we'll agree on a price and speak before hand, because I want to know what your expectations are.

I am willing to do the inspections very cheap, just based on how far away you are, and how big the property is, I wouldn't guess anyone in Pensacola to GB would be over $100

PM Me or call / text me Max Karimi (850)748-0726

If you want to verify I'm actually in security, you can look up my name on the FL division of licensing website to find my licenses


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I know it's all a bit jumbled I'm posting off my phone. Also if your looking for permanent security officers, I would love to get out of contract work


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

all local businesses and residences $40 dollars in Pensacola


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Pushing this to the top, I'm looking for 3 or 4 businesses that would like a survey done for free so I can start building a portfolio. I'm going to get a business license soon and try to get a business going with this


----------

